

Ask HN: Whatever Happened to Google/Apache Wave? - DanielBMarkham

I was thinking of it yesterday -- how cool it would be to use as a commenting system on a blog.<p>Went over to the Apache site and it doesn&#x27;t look like there&#x27;s been much activity.<p>Does anybody know if the project is officially dead? Or is there some chance that a working version will be available to folks?
======
twunde
According to the bug tracker there's still some work going on:
[https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/WAVE/?selectedTab=com....](https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/WAVE/?selectedTab=com.atlassian.jira.jira-
projects-plugin:summary-panel)

------
companyhen
Turned into Google+

